# Не собирается kde-l10n-9999

## Cleus

Естественно, русский. Сразу хочу сказать, что на -9999 сижу уже почти год, без особых проблем при пересборке @kde-live - один-два раза в две недели, то есть с остальным kde4 все в норме. Но вот пакет локализации не пересобирается уже давно, больше месяца, наверное. 

Вешается так:

```
canning dependencies of target kate-handbook                                                                                                                                                

[ 94%] Generating index.cache.bz2                                                                                                                                                            

index.docbook:505: element link: validity error : IDREF attribute linkend references an unknown ID "appearance"                                                                              

^

make[2]: *** [ru/docs/kdesdk/kate/index.cache.bz2] Ошибка 1

make[1]: *** [ru/docs/kdesdk/kate/CMakeFiles/kate-handbook.dir/all] Ошибка 2

make[1]: *** Ожидание завершения заданий... 
```

----------

## Cleus

Никто не ответил... Ну да, ладно, нашел на ЛОРе напрашивающийся рецепт  

```
rm -rf /data/distfiles/svn-src/kde-l10n/ru/docs/kdesdk
```

Лучше весь каталог /kdesdk, не только /kate. Ну и, естественно, сделать это сразу после неудачной компиляции, чтобы он не полез обновляться и не восстановил удаленное.

----------

